# corvette burnout = fail



## LX-biker (Mar 25, 2008)

$55000 !!! worth every penny!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

what kind of friggin idiot is this guy. why didnt they tell him to stop? WTF? i mean, this guy has no business doing a burn out if he doesnt know how to use the clutch and brake properly. what a dumbass! pissed me off, arrrrgh!


----------



## ish (Jan 23, 2007)

The driver is a total D with a capital BAG

And his buddy with the camera is even more stupid for walking in front of a car like that !!!


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

all of them are a buncha morons...... wtf is wrong with those people?


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

He even failed at opening the hood, he opens the trunk first.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

> Where there's smoke, and no tire rotation, you'll find a burned out clutch...and two car morons.


:rofl:

must be related to these guys

http://www.break.com/index/big-rig-truck-rollover-failure.html


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm guessing he forgot to disable the traction control. Idiot.


----------

